# Did you read any Enid Blyton books in your childhood?



## hypochondriac (Aug 31, 2019)

yes i did. not Noddy .
I got into Secret 7 mainly and some Famous 5.
There was a book called The Rat atat Mystery as I recall.
Me growing up in a  sleepy small Aussie town reading about the likes of George and Dick and so on,  having jolly good adventures in quaint old England. Pure escapism!


----------



## toffee (Aug 31, 2019)

yes I did  hypo --famous five books even liked the film they made of it ……...


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 31, 2019)

toffee said:


> yes I did  hypo --famous five books even liked the film they made of it ……...


Can you remember some of their jolly old names Toffee? I say , …… anyone for hockey?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, I was brought up on her books, especially Noddy, Bigears and the Wibbley-Wobbley men. I presume the question has been raised because a certain book-seller has refused to stock her books? She has been accused before of racism, but her stories reflect the attitudes of her time.
I wonder if any American authors have been banned? Little Black Sambo etc....are they still available?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes loads... the famous 5 series ... the secret 7..Noddy, ....Enid Blyton was probably my first intoduction to the love of my life which of course is literature...


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2019)

It would be interesting to know just how much young minds are influenced by what they read.


----------



## charry (Sep 1, 2019)

the only book i remember reading other  than Janet and John, was cider with Rosie....


----------

